# Kommunikation Fortran <-> Java auf Client-Server-Archi



## Snape (4. Mai 2005)

Tach,
ist es möglich, wenn ja, wie, auf einem beliebigen Server ein Fortran-Programm ausführen zu lassen, welches mit mehreren Java-GUIs auf verschiedenen GUIs (und auch OS) kommuniziert?
Weiterhin soll gewährleistet sein, dass in den GUIs die gleichen Rechenergebnisse herauskommen.
Also Client 1 meinetwegen auf Win 2000 füttert mit bestimmten Werten das Fortran-Berechnungsprogramm auf dem Server und erhält Ergebnisse zurück. Nun soll Client 2 auf Linux mit den gleichen Werten an das Fortran-Programm herantreten und die gleichen Ergebnisse zurück bekommen. Ist das gewährleistet?


----------



## Campino (4. Mai 2005)

Also,

die Fortran-Funktion auf dem Server sollte doch bei selben Input auch den selben Output liefern, oder? Sie führt schließlich die selben aktionen durch und sollte damit zum selben ergebnis gelangen. ich frage mich, warum das nicht klappen sollte...


----------



## Snape (4. Mai 2005)

Schon richtig. Ich hoffe auch mal, dass keinerlei Berechnungen, auch keine Vorberechnungen, auf den Clients durchgeführt werden. Wenn doch, sehe ich potentielle Abweichungen. Aber dann sind auch nicht die übertragenen Werte gleich.
Interessanter ist die Frage nach der Kommunikation.


----------

